# Predict the Record for April [Winner: Basel57!] (again)



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Final stretch for the season. 

April 01 @ Denver *L*
April 04 vs Minnesota *W * 
April 06 vs Dallas *L * 
April 08 @ Memphis *W* _ (Highest score so far; 127) _
April 09 @ San Antonio *W * 
April 11 @ Houston *L*
April 14 vs Golden State *W *
April 16 vs Portland *W 5-3*


Remember, choose a high score for the month as a potential tie breaker. No specific game. All you have to do is be the closest.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

5 - 3 high score 134


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

I'm gonna say 6-2 in the hopes that we go into the playoffs playing our best basketball.

And.. 126.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

I'll say 6-2, high score 125


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

8-0.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



IceMan23and3 said:


> 8-0.


Not as bold as me. 10 / -2 oO.

Seriously, 6-2, high score=132


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

6-2

High score: 127.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

Bah, 6-2 is too crowded and too realistic. I predict we'll play better than I expect: 7-1, 126.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

7-1 133 points i see for the nugs or gs game.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

7-1

119


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

5-3

High Score: 127


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

Going bold for this one

*8-0*

*Score 128*

Might as well end the season on a nice little run heading into the playoffs. Fairly confident about this pick, the only one that could screw me is SA @SA.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

5-3

131 pts


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

6-2 with the high score being 135 ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



MeirToTheWise said:


> 6-2 with the high score being 135 ^_^



Your predictions a little late. =)

On another note, **** A DUCK! I guess wrong on high score again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



Seuss said:


> Your predictions a little late. =)
> 
> On another note, **** A DUCK! I guess wrong on high score again.


Uh, no, he's not. Last night's game is 3/31. Tonight's game is April 1st with them. 

Not my fault you underestimated the Suns *****.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



Dissonance19 said:


> Uh, no, he's not. Last night's game is 3/31. Tonight's game is April 1st with them.
> 
> *Not my fault you underestimated the Suns *****.*




Lol, Diss with the saaaaaaaaaaave and the WIN!! I had to double-check the date cuz I was like "huh, what's Seuss been smokin?" ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



Dissonance19 said:


> Uh, no, he's not. Last night's game is 3/31. Tonight's game is April 1st with them.
> 
> Not my fault you underestimated the Suns *****.



You're right, I changed my calendar two days ago, because I felt like it. So I was thinking today was April 1st. That means my highscore guess still has a chance. 

Now I'm gonna slap you Joe, be ready.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

Aw come on guys why all the hate, cant you two just kiss and make up


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



Kekai said:


> Aw come on guys why all the hate, cant you two just kiss and make up



That was are problem. We kissed too much.......A relationship that never should have happened. I was gonna marry you Joe! You *****!!


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

Well I am out of the running after the 1st game. Damn 8-0 prediction!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

Did he cheat on you seuss? =[
Lets go find that son of a joe and **** him up!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

Uhh if it's not too late.

5-3 

high score: 127


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



bball2223 said:


> Uhh if it's not too late.
> 
> 5-3
> 
> high score: 127


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

He was late anyway. Suns had already lost to Denver.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

No one here picked more than 3 losses. Suns have already dropped 2. So, 2 more and nobody wins.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



Dissonance19 said:


> No one here picked more than 3 losses. Suns have already dropped 2. So, 2 more and nobody wins.



Whoa, Albert Einstein's got nothing on your math skills!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



Seuss said:


> Whoa, Albert Einstein's got nothing on your math skills!


Go die or something.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

I think they'll beat Memphis and Portland easily; they'll be blowouts. I've also got them beating the Rockets and Warriors, but losing to the Spurs. 

Of course, I hope I'm wrong and they lose all their remaining games.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



Dissonance19 said:


> Go die or something.



Don't hate.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

Damn I'm out of the running. Now i dont get the top prize and a threesome with the two mods =[


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



Kekai said:


> Damn I'm out of the running. Now i dont get the top prize and a threesome with the two mods =[



No, no, no, there's always compensation for losers.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

Yeah, we can work out something .


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

yay you guys just made my night :yay:


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

I'm out of this one but next time, I want the prize to be an evening with any two from the babe thread.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



Aylwin said:


> I'm out of this one but next time, I want the prize to be an evening with any two from the babe thread.



Ok, I'm sure we can work something out with 123 and B&B.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



Seuss said:


> Ok, I'm sure we can work something out with 123 and B&B.


:lol:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

Ask seuss to hook you up with those chicks he was with in the picture he posted.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



Basel57 said:


> 5-3
> 
> High Score: 127


So far, I've gotten the high-score right as well. Again, you all should be embarrassed.  :cheers:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

Basel is one Suns win away from being a back-to-back winner lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



Dissonance19 said:


> Basel is one Suns win away from being a back-to-back winner lol


If I had done this game from the beginning of the season, I could've told you the Suns would end up 55-27.

:biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

I'm going to slap Basel in the mouth. What a *****!! 

He should lose credit as a Laker fan for this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



Seuss said:


> I'm going to slap Basel in the mouth. What a *****!!
> 
> He should lose credit as a Laker fan for this.


Don't let the guys at the Lakers forum know. They already got their wish when I was traded; not they might ask for me to retire or something.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Final stretch for the season.
> 
> April 01 @ Denver *L*
> April 04 vs Minnesota *W *
> ...


You were just saved by the Suns 2nd and 3rd stringers there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn I'm good! Got the record and high score correct! You guys need me to predict the playoffs for you, too?!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



Basel57 said:


> Don't let the guys at the Lakers forum know. They already got their wish when I was traded; not they might ask for me to retire or something.



Traitor!! Traitor!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



DaRizzle said:


> Traitor!! Traitor!!!


:rofl2:


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> Damn I'm good! Got the record and high score correct! You guys need me to predict the playoffs for you, too?!


Damn it! You son of a *****! Now be a good boy and predict us beating the Lakers in the Conference Finals in 6 games. :devil2:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I could go ahead and do that, but I've already predicted that the Spurs beat the Suns in 7 games.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, that's too bad 'coz we're going to beat them in 6. After we win the 1st (or 2nd) game, it'll set the tone. Then, we'll beat the Mavs in 5 and so on. We'll meet you guys soon enough.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> Well, that's too bad 'coz we're going to beat them in 6. After we win the 1st (or 2nd) game, it'll set the tone. Then, we'll beat the Mavs in 5 and so on. We'll meet you guys soon enough.


Well hey, good luck throughout. :cheers:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BASEL YOU *****!!!! :curse:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Damn I'm good! Got the record and high score correct! You guys need me to predict the playoffs for you, too?!


As long as it includes 16 wins...


----------

